# All kinds of mosses, tips on growing?



## terraruums.eu (Feb 17, 2013)

So I got 16 types of moss spores online (yes I know they could be fake or something) But they were a good deal, especially at the price they sell them in Bulgaria so I decided what the heck. Now I have a few questions that I would really like someone to answer me:


Can I use DIY propagators from trays and clear stretchy plastic on top?
What type of soil should I use? ABG is overkill so simple Peat should work?
Should I make slurry with dried Sphagnum and spores?
How much light should I use. I can supply 2000 lm 6500K LED light per box?
Should I drench the boxes or just moist?
Would normal tap water kill them (its semi soft where I live, good tasting, no chemicals or anything).

Moss List:
1.Peacock Moss	
2.Coral Moss
3. Large Pteris moss	
4. Small triangle Moss	
5. Big triangle Moss	
6. Crystal Moss	
7. Rose Moss	
8. Christmas Moss	
9. Flame Moss
10. Jadeite Moss
11. Tears Moss
12. Dragon Beard Moss 
13. Matsutake Moss
14. Dragon whip Moss
15. Small Pteris Moss
16. Crown Moss


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Until the more experienced in the individual varieties are able to help you, you might find this article useful.


----------



## terraruums.eu (Feb 17, 2013)

That answers non of my questions.. Its a basic guide to growing moss inside a viv from already live moss from a shop... Its a good novice read, but not very helpful in my case. Thanks for stopping by though.


----------



## RabidSimian (Sep 25, 2015)

Where did you order the spores from?

I know I once found a great site for growing Kyoto moss from the spores they usually send and that may help you. However I can't access many sites while at work. I can try and look when I get home.


----------



## Panther (Feb 23, 2014)

In general:

1. You can really use whatever, a tray, an aquarium, you name it. Yes, cover it. Mist lightly. What is your ambient humidity like, or, if you're propagating in a tank, what is the tank humidity like? Don't let it dry out. 

2. In terms of substrate, I'd use long fiber sphagnum. It will help retain moisture. Alternatively, you can also use something porous - terra cotta, Turface, or tree fern panels. If you'd prefer it on an organic substrate, I'd recommend tree fern fiber or peat over ABG.

3. I don't think you should have to make a slurry, depending on where you got the spores. You can usually just mix the spores into water and mist over your substrate.

4. The general rule of thumb for propagating moss indoors, the more light the better. I think that's typically because it usually gets out-competed by larger viv plants. For this 2k lumens with a 6500K temperature output should do very well. I wouldn't go under 2k.

5. Just mist. Ensure the substrate is wet, but not bogged down.

6. Don't use tap water. Use distilled or RO, and check the pH. Adjust if needed. It should be between 4.7 to 6. If you can't adjust and have neutral water, use sphagnum or peat as a substrate.


Edit: I forgot to mention, the above info is in regards to terrestrial moss. As most of yours is typically propagated in an aquarium setting, it might be best to refer to an aquarium keeper's methodology. Then, once it's sporulated aquatically, to use the general protocol for getting it to grow terrestrially (I'm sure there's a few threads around here that talk about how to do it).


----------



## RabidSimian (Sep 25, 2015)

Most of those mosses found in the aquarium trade are terrestrial mosses with marginal phases that are found along streams and swamps that adapt well to fully aquatic conditions. They generally do not produce spores when underwater. The challenge when you purchase them from aquatic plant suppliers is conditioning it back over to the terrestrial phase which usually requires an excessive amount of moisture and time. Once adapted though they do best near water features since most will not tolerate drying out for extended periods. I've always wanted to find the spores as you wouldn't need to help the moss adapt back into the terrestrial phase and it can be applied over a large area enabling the moss to grow where conditions are best. No more watching your expensive moss do poorly for weeks before the potential new growth finally takes hold.


----------



## terraruums.eu (Feb 17, 2013)

Thank you for the replies. 
What is the possibility of using dried sphagnum as a substrate to come to life and contaminate the mosses? I know it looks totally different, but just asking. I have tried bringing dried, compressed sphagnum back to life but to no success at this point.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

terraruums.eu said:


> Thank you for the replies.
> What is the possibility of using dried sphagnum as a substrate to come to life and contaminate the mosses? I know it looks totally different, but just asking. I have tried bringing dried, compressed sphagnum back to life but to no success at this point.


It typically requires a lot of light. I've only ever had it happen at the very top of a vert tank with high humidity trapped in the top back of viv and the light right over it.

Good long fiber sphag is one of the best substrates for moss I've found, maybe mix it with peat or AGB so more types of moss are likely to find favorable. Also constantly moist cork or drift wood is a really good substrate usually for getting mosses started. 

I wouldn't bother with a slurry. I've used kyoto spores, and grown plants from tiny dust like seeds and all I do is put them in water and then pour the water slowly over the areas I want the plants or moss.

Us distilled or RO water... Most mosses don't like most tap water much, or reptile supplement powders being dumped on them.

PAR is a better measure, but to get you in the *ball park* go for around 2-3 watts per gallon with fluorescent lighting, and .75-1.5 watts for LED.


----------



## terraruums.eu (Feb 17, 2013)

I will try to find distilled water, RO is hard to get. Par meters are expensive so i can't get one to measure my lights. I will be growing inside low tubs with plastic wrap for lids so gallons are not the best measure haha but 2k lumens from 30cm - 50cm should be more than fine. 
I will mix peat and Sphagnum for substrate and see how it goes. 
Thanks for the help, if any one is interested in the spores give me a pm i will share the source.


----------

